# 70"s sting ray



## St.Peter (Oct 27, 2015)

Did some trading and part of it involved me receiving this 5 speed sting ray. It use to be purple. One of the previous owners rattle canned it blue. It is in the process to be brought back to life.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 28, 2015)

All the chrome looks good. Should be a easy restore. Nice Score!


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 28, 2015)

I kind of like the blue shift knob, neat idea the spraybomber had!


----------

